# front derailleur size for specialized tarmac sworks



## webber5606 (Jul 12, 2008)

I recently purchased a specialized tarmac s-works team gerolsteiner 2006 model year. I am swapping componentry from my old bike. The front derailleur is a 31.8mm- it will fit on the new frame but is perpendicular to the frame, which, of course, will not work. When turned parallel, it is too narrow.

It appears there is no way to alter this derailleur (ultegra). My question is: should I buy the 34.9mm front derailleur and add shims? where does one get shims that are proper?
Thanks SO much for the help.
Bill from Saginaw


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

The 06 S-works Tarmac SL,(round seat tube), shipped with a 34.9 fd clamp, the plain S-works Tarmac,(aero shaped seat tube), was 31.8mm.

If it's the aero seat tube version, I'm not sure why the 31.8 isn't working for you.


----------

